# Best coffee beans for a french press



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What tastes do you enjoy?

Do you like fruits or sugars (caramels, toffee, fudge etc)


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a very personal thing but on the rare occasions I buy beans specifically for French press I tend to go for a lighter roast than I would for espresso. Everybody has different opinions though.

The one thing you seem to have already discovered though is that it's much better to buy fresh beans than the likes of Lavazza ( awaits the knee jerk response from someone that lavazza is the most popular coffee in Italy).


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What tastes do you enjoy?
> 
> Do you like fruits or sugars (caramels, toffee, fudge etc)


I enjoy the sweets so Caramels, toffee etc.

Thanks


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> It's a very personal thing but on the rare occasions I buy beans specifically for French press I tend to go for a lighter roast than I would for espresso. Everybody has different opinions though.
> 
> The one thing you seem to have already discovered though is that it's much better to buy fresh beans than the likes of Lavazza ( awaits the knee jerk response from someone that lavazza is the most popular coffee in Italy).


hahaha

You are right though. I think Lavazza is ok'ish but not great in a french press it is horrible like Illy very smokey and burnt


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm currently loving some toffee, nutty beans from Has Bean, El Salvador Finca Noruega Washed Bourbon. The description is spot on: "In the cup expect a lovely nutty flavour with caramel and toffee tones, mixed in with an interesting honeycomb like after taste. Crunchy meets whole nut bar." Reminds me of those purple Quality Streets with the hazelnut in caramel. Makes a lovely cup. I also enjoyed their Phil-Ter blend although they've changed it recently and haven't tried the latest incarnation.

The next ones I want to try are the Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Cattura described as toffee-apple in a cup.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> awaits the knee jerk response from someone that lavazza is the most popular coffee in Italy).


Oi!!! Lavazza is the most popular coffee in Italy

Though that statement could be used for Nescafe being the most popular coffee in England


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a world of choice out there and it's ultimately what tastes good in the cup. The fun is trying different beans and roasts. It just needs to be fresh and properly ground. A number of coffee roasters do fortnightly or monthly bundles of single origin and blends. This can be a good place to start.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Whenever I order from Hasbean I always grab some Phil-Ter blend for my Smartcafe mug in the office. Really does the job, and I have not found an easier drinking blend for press. I will watch further replies with interest, as I always like to learn what else is out there.









Matt


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The HB Ethiopian BLUE BERRY is pretty good.

God knows how to spell it's real name.


----------



## mariaasussan (Oct 23, 2013)

Blends designed specifically for espresso that truly excel as French Press are probably the exception and not the norm.

I invariably prefer dry-processed Ethiopias to be brewed by French Press / full-infusion brews.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mariaasussan said:


> Blends designed specifically for espresso that truly excel as French Press are probably the exception and not the norm.
> 
> I invariably prefer dry-processed Ethiopias to be brewed by French Press / full-infusion brews.


I don't know, I guess it's whst you are looking for from the coffee. Darker, less dense beans may be easier to extract further...you may well find more than one point of preference....& possibly a flat spot in between them?


----------

